# Has anyone heard any updates on "Blue" in



## sls (Oct 20, 2007)

Just curious how Blue is doing down in sunny Florida?




:

Sherry


----------



## wade3504 (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue is doing great. Last Saturday he had his second natural horsemanship lesson. The instructor had obstacles set up all over the indoor arena and I wasn't quite sure how he'd handle it but he was awesome. He walked over tarps, spinning umbrellas on the ground or in the air didn't bother him, he stepped up on a pedestal with two feet and with four. He walked through mud puddles with no problems and jumped a small jump. The two biggest things were the car wash that he went through with the wind blowing the strips of plastic haning down. He walked through both directions and then I had him stand in the middle and he let the plastic strips hang all over his face and he didn't care. I also took a plastic bag and desensitized him with that and he was totally OK with it. He also pushed and kicked a ball around and at the end I ground drove him in his rope halter and two leads. The goal of the future is to drive him in his rope halter. Here are some pictures. He's also been clipped and was great for that.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Nov 7, 2007)

Wade, He looks great !! It sure sounds like you've been doing alot with him...glad you found him


----------



## Gini (Nov 7, 2007)

Amanda

Blue looks wonderful!! I'm so happy that he's coming along with his training.....

Gini


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 8, 2007)

That training session sounds like so much fun! I love the idea of the umbrellas. I have a horse with his same lineage and he is unflappable also. Good luck with driving. I know he will take to it! I am so happy to hear about him.

Marsha


----------



## wade3504 (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh, he seems to be Ok with everything except people






, but we're working on it



. The umbrellas were on the ground still and up in the air and spinning and he was fine. With all the obstacles he had no problems but when I asked for a disengagement of the hindquarters or turning on the forehand which puts my closer to him and my energy on him he gets nervous. Walking on a lead through and around obstacles is fine.

Amanda


----------

